
Get free advice for your relocation offer - illaig
http://relokata.com/
======
gtirloni
Why use this service instead of finding a expat forum where past discussions
are available and you ask new questions?

I think this should make the advantages more explicit. What's the catch?

------
paulsutter
If you want to collect personal data on upcoming new movers, at least pretend
to care and provide a little information up front, a little SEO content,
anything other than just a signup form.

